# Norwegian: Huge Road Victory



## Grefsen

I would really appreciate some help writing the following *på norsk:

*"Congratulation on Team Strømmen's huge road victory against Klepp!!"

By "huge road victory" I mean a very big victory playing "on the road" at the other club's stadium.  Two of the translations that I have found for road are *gate og vei*, which I know would not be correct to use in my example. 

Here is my best attempt at writing this without including a Norwegian word for "road":

*Gratulerer med **Team**Strømmens "stor ?? seier" mot Klepp!!*


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Grefsen said:


> By "huge road victory" I mean a very big victory playing "on the road" at the other club's stadium.



I've never heard that expression before, but you can't translate it literally. We say that teams play either _hjemme_ or _borte_, so your sentence would be:  

Gratulerer med Team Strømmens store borteseier mot Klepp!


----------



## Grefsen

Lemminkäinen said:


> I've never heard that expression before, but you can't translate it literally. We say that teams play either _hjemme_ or _borte_, so your sentence would be:
> 
> Gratulerer med Team Strømmens store borteseier mot Klepp!



*Tusen takk for hjelpen og for ditt veldig raske svaret!!  *


----------



## oskhen

Lemminkäinen said:


> I've never heard that expression before, but you can't translate it literally. We say that teams play either _hjemme_ or _borte_, so your sentence would be:
> 
> Gratulerer med Team Strømmens store borteseier mot Klepp!


 


I've never heard the expression, either, so I can't help there, but I think that the word "huge" maybe (and only maybe) could be better translated with another word than "stor", since huge is more than merely "great". 

"Gedigen" is a fine, stronger, more colourful, and not so much used adjective which I think comes more close to "huge". "Team Strømmens gedigne borteseier" it would be then. Or what abouth "storslagne"? That's a more spectacular word, I think - calling to celebration, sort of.

Just suggestions, and probably too late, anyway. I just like to mean stuff.


----------



## Grefsen

oskhen said:


> "Gedigen" is a fine, stronger, more colourful, and not so much used adjective which I think comes more close to "huge". "Team Strømmens gedigne borteseier" it would be then. Or what abouth "storslagne"? That's a more spectacular word, I think - calling to celebration, sort of.



*Tusen takk oskhen!  
*
The English translation I found for *gedigen* was "sterling," but so far I've been unsuccessful finding an English translation for *storslagne.   
*
Using "sterling" to describe an important *borteseier* seems appropriate enough to me, but when I did a Google search on "sterling road victory" there was only one result. I also did a search on "important road victory" and got 755 results.  

When I did a search "huge road victory" showed that it was a little more popular with 969 results (including this thread.    ), but for what it is worth, the winner according to Google was "big road victory" with 3,310 results.


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> *Tusen takk oskhen! *
> 
> The English translation I found for *gedigen* was "sterling," but so far I've been unsuccessful finding an English translation for *storslagne. *


 
You're welcome

Try to find the translation for "storslagen", that's the base form (do you say that?).

Anyway: My point is that I think that "huge" is bigger than "stor". Normally, I would translate it with "enorm", but that would seem weird in this context. To me, at least.

"Strålende seier" (brilliant victory) would perhaps be at least as good as my two other suggestions, by the way.


----------



## Grefsen

oskhen said:


> "Strålende seier" (brilliant victory) would perhaps be at least as good as my two other suggestions, by the way.


*Kan jeg bruke "strålende borteseier" for* "brilliant road victory" *og "knallseier" for* "huge (explosive) victory" *kanskje?  

Laget av en av mine fotball venner vant 1 - 3 i borte kampen og laget av en annen venninne vant 14 - 1 i dag!!

*(The team of one of my football friends won 1 - 3 in a road match and the team of another friend won 14 - 1 today!!)


----------



## Huffameg

Lemminkäinen said:


> Gratulerer med Team Strømmens store borteseier mot Klepp!



You can also use the expression: "å vinne på bortebane" or "seier på bortebane".



Grefsen said:


> *Kan jeg bruke "strålende borteseier" for* "brilliant road victory" *og "knallseier" for* "huge (explosive) victory" *kanskje?
> 
> Laget av til en av mine fotballvenner vant 1 - 3 i bortekampen og laget av til en annen venninne vant 14 - 1 i dag!!
> 
> *(The team of one of my football friends won 1 - 3 in a road match and the team of another friend won 14 - 1 today!!)



Yes, you can use both! 

Remember: compound words are _always_ written as one.


----------



## Grefsen

Laget til flere av mine fotballvenner vant i dramatisk måte på en bortekampen i dag.   Vil det være riktig å skrive følgende i en SMS?

The team of several of my football friends won in dramatic fashion (way) in a road (an away) match today. Would it be correct to write the following in an SMS?

Gratulerer med Team Strømmens dramatisk borteseier mot Amazon i dag!


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> Laget til flere av mine fotballvenner vant i dramatisk måte på en bortekampen i dag.  Vil det være riktig å skrive følgende i en SMS?
> 
> The team of several of my football friends won in dramatic fashion (way) in a road (an away) match today. Would it be correct to write the following in an SMS?
> 
> Gratulerer med Team Strømmens dramatisk borteseier mot Amazon i dag!


 
"dramatiske", but apart from that, it's excellent . 

(and it's "på dramatisk måte")


----------



## Grefsen

oskhen said:


> "dramatiske", but apart from that, it's excellent .
> 
> (and it's "på dramatisk måte")


*Takk for hjelpen.*  Your timing was perfect too.  After I saw your suggested correction, I sent *SMSer* to three of my *fotballvenner.*  

When you get a chance, could you please explain to me why it would be *"dramatisk**e**"* instead of *"dramatisk**"* in this example?  If I clearly understand the reasoning, then there is a good chance I won't make the same mistake again.


----------



## basslop

Sorry Oskhen, and Grefesen, I don't quite agree with any of you. Grefsen's sentence: The team of several of my football friends won in dramatic fashion (way) in a road (an away) match today. should be: 
Laget til noen av mine venner vant på en dramatisk måte en bortekamp i dag.

Still though this sounds a bit unatural to me. I think in daily Norwegian it would rather be: Laget til noen av mine venner vant en dramitisk bortekamp i dag. It is not as accurate translation as the first one, but it is the more natural way to express it in Norwegian. Sometimes there are simply different ways to express the same thing in different languages which  can't be translated directly.


----------



## vestfoldlilja

I agree with Basslop, though I would say _vennene mine_ and not _mine venner_

And I've been trying to make why it's _dramatiske_ and not _dramtisk_ in your sentence "Gratulerer med Team Strømmens dramatisk borteseier mot Amazon i dag!" clear in English, but without any luck, so I hope Oskhen or someelse will be able to help you.


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> When you get a chance, could you please explain to me why it would be *"dramatisk**e**"* instead of *"dramatisk**"* in this example? If I clearly understand the reasoning, then there is a good chance I won't make the same mistake again.


 
Whys are difficult to explain when it comes to languages, but the "e" is used when the word is in definite form (and also in plural). I guess one can say that one shall use it when you could have written a "the" in English. Like in "the dramatic victory of...". I may be wrong, so if anyone disagrees, please let me know.


----------



## oskhen

basslop said:


> I think in daily Norwegian it would rather be: Laget til noen av mine venner vant en dramitisk bortekamp i dag. It is not as accurate translation as the first one, but it is the more natural way to express it in Norwegian.


 
Doesn't "dramatisk borteseier" work? It looked so fine to me at first, but later I became more uncertain. I'm sorry if I did lead you astray, Grefsen, but at least the sentence is highly understandable.


----------



## Grefsen

oskhen said:


> Doesn't "dramatisk borteseier" work? It looked so fine to me at first, but later I became more uncertain. I'm sorry if I did lead you astray, Grefsen, but at least the sentence is highly understandable.


No worries *oskhen.*   I really appreciate the input I have received from everyone in this thread.


----------

